# Tom Barr's GH Booster



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

??????????


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

If it's equivelent to Seachem's Equilibrium then... to raise mineral content/general hardness (GH) by 1 meq/L (3 dH), add 16 g (1 tablespoon) for every 80 L (20 gallons).

I would try 2 teaspoons at a time and test.


----------



## jhj (Jan 31, 2006)

Tom Barr recommended using 1-2 teaspoons of GH booster for my 75G. In your case dial it down, I would try 1/2-1 teaspoon and see how it goes.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

jhj said:


> Tom Barr recommended using 1-2 teaspoons of GH booster for my 75G. In your case dial it down, I would try 1/2-1 teaspoon and see how it goes.



You were probably starting with a gH greater than 0 though, right? In this case he is starting with gH 0 so it will probably take at least a couple teaspoons, but you're right it's better to raise in small increments.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 3, 2006)

I currently use this product and it turns my water brown. Is this normal?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Considering that it's a white powder, I think it's not normal to turn the water brown. I have a bag of it but haven't actually used it yet.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, I did a water change yesterday and added 2 teaspoons of Tom Barr's GH Booster to my 40 gallon. It raised the gh ppm from 0ppm (Hagen test kit turned from pink to blue as it mixed in the tube) to 60ppm. I'm not sure what the dGH is but that is the difference in ppm it made.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

That's about right then.
60ppm is a littkle over 3 degrees and it's all well balanced GH.

It's not really my GH stuff, just something Greg Watson sells based off a few things I said.

I've never analyzed it or anything. 
It should never discolor the water, the FeSO4 is the only salt that could do that and there's only a small amount..


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Tom,
Do you happen to know how Greg is mixing the different ingredients? I was wondering if maybe the FeSO4 isn't evenly mixed and some people are getting higher concentrations...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You will need to ask Greg.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

plantbrain said:


> It should never discolor the water, the FeSO4 is the only salt that could do that and there's only a small amount..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I had the same discoloring of my water when I used it. I asked about it a couple times and this was the only response I got also. I went back to Seachem EQ with no problems.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, stick with the SeaChem Eq then.
I've not had any issues with soft water nor moderately hard water and Greg's stuff. The only thing I can figure is that you can a localized chunk of FeSO4.
Email Greg and ask for a swap and mention the issue.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## GregWatson (Jan 15, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> You will need to ask Greg.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Tom posted the ratios in his original PMEQ thread ...

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## GregWatson (Jan 15, 2004)

Anthony:



plantbrain said:


> Well, stick with the SeaChem Eq then.
> I've not had any issues with soft water nor moderately hard water and Greg's stuff. The only thing I can figure is that you can a localized chunk of FeSO4.
> Email Greg and ask for a swap and mention the issue.
> 
> ...


Tom's made a good recommendation ... email me and let me know what your specific experiences have been and we can figure it out together ...

There's a whole bunch of people in the SF Bay area that are using it with a wide variety of water conditions ...

If we try a different bag and it still turns water brown, we can then try to narrow it down to something specific ...

Greg


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

GregWatson said:


> Tom posted the ratios in his original PMEQ thread ...
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


Greg,
It wasn't a question necessarily of what's in it, but rather the process for mixing. My bag doesn't seem to turn water brown, but others have reported it. The two reasons I can see with my limited creativity are reactions with something in the water or uneven distribution of chemicals (in this case FeSO4). I can't test everyone's water, but can ask how the chemicals are mixed to see if there is a potential flaw.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

GregWatson said:


> Anthony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy I talked to this weekend at a fish show said that the GH booster he bought from you also turned his water brown, but he said that was only in his mixing reservoir. He said if he added it to his tank directly it worked okay, and felt that this (the fact that it dissolved okay in his tank) was due to the acidity of the water from the CO2. I am going to order some from you today Greg and I sure hope I can mix it without issue!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have no problem with it turning the water brown. But, if I don't mix it in a seperate cup with hot water before adding it to the tank it clumps up very badly. Another quick question, should this be added continously throughout the week with macros or just at water change? I've just been dosing it at water changes but was trying to get another opinion on the matter.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Anthony,
I believe the recommendation is to do it once after water change.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> But, if I don't mix it in a seperate cup with hot water before adding it to the tank it clumps up very badly.


That's kind of odd to me. My first and only experience a little while ago was mixing it in a pitcher of hot water and it stuck like glue to the bottom of the pitcher. I did however, add the Gh Booster Before the water--so that may explain something.....


----------

